# OverClocking an Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E2200



## ddrx (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm a bit new to overclocking and i would like to overclock my pc (although it doesn't necessarily need it but it would be nice anyways if some one would be kind enough to help me out to find out if my pc is good enough to be overclocked to "peak performance" and how to do it. Then perhaps overclocking my ram/graphics so any help with this would be appreciated

if it helps i did build my computer and most of the things are made for gaming rigs and i will be willing to look into buying a better cooling fan/liquid cooling if it is necessary


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The CPU itself is a good overclocker, I have mine up to 3.15GHz. At 2.2GHz it was too slow for my gaming, but at this speed it's lasted me a long time. I'm replacing it this week with a Q9550. :grin:


Anyway, we need to know about the rest of your setup. 

We need to know the brand, model, and major specs of the following components:
Motherboard
RAM
Graphics card
Power supply (you'll have to open up the case to see)

Also do you have the stock cooling or aftermarket, and if aftermarket what is it?

What case do you have? If you don't know, then we need to know:
1.) How many fans there are
2.) How big each fan is
3.) Where on the case each is located
4.) And whether each fan is an intake or exhaust

That should be enough to help.


----------



## ddrx (Dec 9, 2009)

this might be a bit to much of info but anything that will help 

```
Processors Information
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1			ID = 0
	Number of cores		2 (max 2)
	Number of threads	2 (max 2)
	Name			Intel Pentium E2220
	Codename		Conroe
	Specification		Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2200  @ 2.20GHz
	Package (platform ID)	Socket 775 LGA (0x0)
	CPUID			6.F.D
	Extended CPUID		6.F
	Core Stepping		M0
	Technology		65 nm
	Core Speed		1198.5 MHz
	Multiplier x FSB	6.0 x 199.8 MHz
	Rated Bus speed		799.0 MHz
	Stock frequency		2200 MHz
	Instructions sets	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, EM64T
	L1 Data cache		2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	L1 Instruction cache	2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	L2 cache		1024 KBytes, 4-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	FID/VID Control		yes
	FID range		6.0x - 11.0x
	Max VID			1.325 V
```


```
Memory SPD
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIMM #				1
	SMBus address		0x50
	Memory type		DDR2
	Module format		Regular UDIMM
	Manufacturer (ID)	Corsair (7F7F9E0000000000)
	Size			2048 MBytes
	Max bandwidth		PC2-6400 (400 MHz)
	Part number		CM2X2048-8500C5D  
	Number of banks		2
	Data width		64 bits
	Correction		None
	Nominal Voltage		1.80 Volts
	EPP			yes (1 profiles)
	XMP			no
JEDEC timings table		CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
	JEDEC #1		4.0-4-4-13-16 @ 270 MHz
	JEDEC #2		5.0-5-5-18-23 @ 400 MHz
EPP timings table		CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC-CR @ frequency (voltage)
	EPP profile #1 (full)	5.0-5-5-15-22-2T @ 533 MHz (2.100 Volts)
SPD registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	80 08 08 0E 0A 61 40 00 05 25 40 00 82 08 00 00 
	10	0C 08 30 03 02 00 03 37 50 00 00 32 1E 32 2D 01 
	20	17 25 05 12 3C 1E 1E 00 06 39 7F 80 14 1E 00 00 
	30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 0D 
	40	7F 7F 9E 00 00 00 00 00 01 43 4D 32 58 32 30 34 
	50	38 2D 38 35 30 30 43 35 44 20 20 20 20 00 00 00 
	60	00 00 00 6D 56 4E B1 21 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	70	FF FF FF FF 8C 50 01 20 25 1E 20 25 25 1C 3C 29 
	80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

DIMM #				2
	SMBus address		0x52
	Memory type		DDR2
	Module format		Regular UDIMM
	Manufacturer (ID)	Corsair (7F7F9E0000000000)
	Size			2048 MBytes
	Max bandwidth		PC2-6400 (400 MHz)
	Part number		CM2X2048-8500C5D  
	Number of banks		2
	Data width		64 bits
	Correction		None
	Nominal Voltage		1.80 Volts
	EPP			yes (1 profiles)
	XMP			no
JEDEC timings table		CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
	JEDEC #1		4.0-4-4-13-16 @ 270 MHz
	JEDEC #2		5.0-5-5-18-23 @ 400 MHz
EPP timings table		CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC-CR @ frequency (voltage)
	EPP profile #1 (full)	5.0-5-5-15-22-2T @ 533 MHz (2.100 Volts)
SPD registers	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	80 08 08 0E 0A 61 40 00 05 25 40 00 82 08 00 00 
	10	0C 08 30 03 02 00 03 37 50 00 00 32 1E 32 2D 01 
	20	17 25 05 12 3C 1E 1E 00 06 39 7F 80 14 1E 00 00 
	30	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 0D 
	40	7F 7F 9E 00 00 00 00 00 01 43 4D 32 58 32 30 34 
	50	38 2D 38 35 30 30 43 35 44 20 20 20 20 00 00 00 
	60	00 00 00 6D 56 4E B1 21 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	70	FF FF FF FF 8C 50 01 20 25 1E 20 25 25 1C 3C 29 
	80	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	90	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	A0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	B0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	C0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	D0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	E0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	F0	00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
```


```
Hardware Monitors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hardware monitor	Winbond W83627DHG
	Voltage 0	1.30 Volts [0xA2] (CPU VCORE)
	Voltage 1	12.77 Volts [0xE5] (+12V)
	Voltage 2	3.30 Volts [0xCE] (AVCC)
	Voltage 3	3.30 Volts [0xCE] (+3.3V)
	Voltage 4	1.66 Volts [0xD0] (VIN1)
	Voltage 5	4.82 Volts [0xC9] (+5V)
	Voltage 6	1.63 Volts [0xCC] (VIN3)
	Temperature 0	12°C (53°F) [0xC] (SYSTIN)
	Temperature 1	23°C (72°F) [0x2D] (CPUTIN)
	Temperature 2	4°C (38°F) [0x7] (AUXTIN)
	Fan 0		2766 RPM [0xF4] (SYSFANIN)
Hardware registers	
Register space		LPC, base address = 0x0290
bank 0	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	04 FF 04 FF 00 00 40 10 01 4B 01 01 3C 3C 0A 05 
	10	04 FF 10 00 00 01 01 3C 43 17 00 00 FF FF FF C4 
	20	A2 E5 CE CE D0 C9 CC 0D F3 FF FF DA 00 50 23 F9 
	30	CE C6 89 45 B0 51 11 C5 83 34 18 50 36 09 A6 FF 
	40	03 8E 10 FF FF FF 07 D5 2D 00 00 C4 10 95 00 A3 
	50	FF FF 00 FF FF FF 00 80 C1 70 FF FF 19 C5 00 05 
	60	04 7F 40 00 01 01 3C FF 12 FF 01 FF FF FF FF FF 
	70	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	80	04 FF 04 FF 00 00 40 10 01 4B 01 01 3C 3C 0A 05 
	90	04 FF 10 00 00 01 01 3C 43 17 00 00 FF FF FF C4 
	A0	A2 E5 CE CE D0 C9 CC 0D F3 FF FF DA 00 50 23 F9 
	B0	CE C6 89 45 B0 51 11 C5 83 34 18 50 36 09 A6 FF 
	C0	03 00 10 FF FF FF 07 D5 2D 00 00 C4 10 95 00 A3 
	D0	FF FF 00 FF FF FF 00 80 C1 70 FF FF 19 C5 00 05 
	E0	04 7F 40 00 01 01 3C FF 12 FF 01 FF FF FF FF FF 
	F0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
bank 1	
	50	17 80 00 4B 00 50 01 FA FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
bank 2	
	50	03 80 00 4B 00 50 1C 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
bank 3	
	50	06 04 03 00 02 01 04 02 01 03 00 A0 17 05 00 00 
bank 4	
	50	33 13 FF 00 00 18 00 03 67 CA 1D B3 09 5D 20 7F 

Hardware monitor	Intel Pentium E2220
	Temperature 0	27°C (80°F) [0x3A] (Core #0)
	Temperature 1	27°C (80°F) [0x3A] (Core #1)

Hardware monitor	NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT
	Temperature 0	66°C (150°F) (GPU Core)
```


```
Chipset
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Northbridge			Intel i945G rev. A2
Southbridge			Intel 82801GB (ICH7/R) rev. A1
Graphic Interface		PCI-Express
PCI-E Link Width		x16
PCI-E Max Link Width		x16
Memory Type			DDR2
Memory Size			4096 MBytes
Channels			Dual
Memory Frequency		332.9 MHz (3:5)
CAS# latency (CL)		5.0
RAS# to CAS# delay (tRCD)	5
RAS# Precharge (tRP)		5
Cycle Time (tRAS)		15
Bank Cycle Time (tRC)		21
MCHBAR I/O Base address		0x0FED14000
MCHBAR I/O Size			4096
```


```
Hardware Monitors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hardware monitor	Winbond W83627DHG
	Voltage 0	1.30 Volts [0xA2] (CPU VCORE)
	Voltage 1	12.77 Volts [0xE5] (+12V)
	Voltage 2	3.30 Volts [0xCE] (AVCC)
	Voltage 3	3.30 Volts [0xCE] (+3.3V)
	Voltage 4	1.66 Volts [0xD0] (VIN1)
	Voltage 5	4.82 Volts [0xC9] (+5V)
	Voltage 6	1.63 Volts [0xCC] (VIN3)
	Temperature 0	12°C (53°F) [0xC] (SYSTIN)
	Temperature 1	23°C (72°F) [0x2D] (CPUTIN)
	Temperature 2	4°C (38°F) [0x7] (AUXTIN)
	Fan 0		2766 RPM [0xF4] (SYSFANIN)
Hardware registers	
Register space		LPC, base address = 0x0290
bank 0	
		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
	00	04 FF 04 FF 00 00 40 10 01 4B 01 01 3C 3C 0A 05 
	10	04 FF 10 00 00 01 01 3C 43 17 00 00 FF FF FF C4 
	20	A2 E5 CE CE D0 C9 CC 0D F3 FF FF DA 00 50 23 F9 
	30	CE C6 89 45 B0 51 11 C5 83 34 18 50 36 09 A6 FF 
	40	03 8E 10 FF FF FF 07 D5 2D 00 00 C4 10 95 00 A3 
	50	FF FF 00 FF FF FF 00 80 C1 70 FF FF 19 C5 00 05 
	60	04 7F 40 00 01 01 3C FF 12 FF 01 FF FF FF FF FF 
	70	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
	80	04 FF 04 FF 00 00 40 10 01 4B 01 01 3C 3C 0A 05 
	90	04 FF 10 00 00 01 01 3C 43 17 00 00 FF FF FF C4 
	A0	A2 E5 CE CE D0 C9 CC 0D F3 FF FF DA 00 50 23 F9 
	B0	CE C6 89 45 B0 51 11 C5 83 34 18 50 36 09 A6 FF 
	C0	03 00 10 FF FF FF 07 D5 2D 00 00 C4 10 95 00 A3 
	D0	FF FF 00 FF FF FF 00 80 C1 70 FF FF 19 C5 00 05 
	E0	04 7F 40 00 01 01 3C FF 12 FF 01 FF FF FF FF FF 
	F0	FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
bank 1	
	50	17 80 00 4B 00 50 01 FA FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
bank 2	
	50	03 80 00 4B 00 50 1C 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
bank 3	
	50	06 04 03 00 02 01 04 02 01 03 00 A0 17 05 00 00 
bank 4	
	50	33 13 FF 00 00 18 00 03 67 CA 1D B3 09 5D 20 7F 

Hardware monitor	Intel Pentium E2220
	Temperature 0	27°C (80°F) [0x3A] (Core #0)
	Temperature 1	27°C (80°F) [0x3A] (Core #1)

Hardware monitor	NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT
	Temperature 0	66°C (150°F) (GPU Core)
```


```
DMI
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

DMI BIOS		
	vendor			American Megatrends Inc.
	version			0310
	date			12/24/2007

DMI System Information		
	manufacturer		System manufacturer
	product			System Product Name
	version			Rev 1.xx
	serial			SYS-1234567890
	UUID			80E41210-8EFED511-AE67001F-C65B57BC

DMI Baseboard		
	vendor			ASUSTeK Computer INC.
	model			P5GC-MX/1333
	revision		Rev x.xx
	serial			MB-1234567890

DMI System Enclosure		
	manufacturer		ASUSTek Computer INC.
	chassis type		Desktop
	chassis serial		Ch-12345678

DMI Processor		
	manufacturer		Intel
	model			Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz
	clock speed		2200.0 MHz
	FSB speed		200.0 MHz
	multiplier		11.0x

DMI Memory Controller		
	correction		unknown
	Max module size		2048 MBytes

DMI Memory Module		
	designation		DIMM0
	size			2048 MBytes (double bank)

DMI Memory Module		
	designation		DIMM1
	size			2048 MBytes (double bank)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		PS/2 Mouse (external)
	port type		Mouse Port
	connector		PS/2

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		PS/2 Keyboard (external)
	port type		Keyboard Port
	connector		PS/2

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		USB1 (external)
	port type		USB
	connector		Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		USB2 (external)
	port type		USB
	connector		Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		USB3 (external)
	port type		USB
	connector		Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		USB4 (external)
	port type		USB
	connector		Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		USB5 (external)
	port type		USB
	connector		Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		USB6 (external)
	port type		USB
	connector		Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		USB7 (external)
	port type		USB
	connector		Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		USB8 (external)
	port type		USB
	connector		Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		LPT 1 (external)
	port type		Parallel Port ECP/EPP
	connector		DB-25 male

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		COM 1 (external)
	port type		Serial Port 16550A
	connector		DB-9 male

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		Audio Line Out1 (external)
	port type		Audio Port
	connector		Mini Jack (headphones)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		Audio Line Out2 (external)
	port type		Audio Port
	connector		Mini Jack (headphones)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		Audio Line Out3 (external)
	port type		Audio Port
	connector		Mini Jack (headphones)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		SPDIF_OUT (external)
	port type		Audio Port
	connector		On Board Sound Input From CD-ROM

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		LAN 1 (external)
	port type		Network Port
	connector		RJ-45

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		SB_IDE (internal)
	connector		On Board IDE

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		SB_SATA1 (internal)
	connector		On Board IDE

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		SB_SATA2 (internal)
	connector		On Board IDE

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		SB_SATA3 (internal)
	connector		On Board IDE

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		SB_SATA4 (internal)
	connector		On Board IDE

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		CD (internal)
	port type		Audio Port
	connector		On Board Sound Input From CD-ROM

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		FP_AUDIO (internal)
	port type		Audio Port
	connector		On Board Sound Input From CD-ROM

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		FLOPPY (internal)
	connector		On Board Floppy

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		CHA_FAN (internal)

DMI Port Connector		
	designation		CPU_FAN (internal)

DMI Extension Slot		
	designation		PCIEX1_1
	type			PCI-X
	width			32 bits
	populated		no

DMI Extension Slot		
	designation		PCIEX16
	type			PCI-X
	width			32 bits
	populated		yes

DMI Extension Slot		
	designation		PCI_1
	type			PCI
	width			32 bits
	populated		yes

DMI Extension Slot		
	designation		PCI_2
	type			PCI
	width			32 bits
	populated		no

DMI OEM Strings		
	string[0]		001FC65B57BC
	string[1]		To Be Filled By O.E.M.
	string[2]		To Be Filled By O.E.M.
	string[3]		To Be Filled By O.E.M.

DMI Physical Memory Array		
	location		Motherboard
	usage			System Memory
	correction		None
	max capacity		2048 MBytes
	max# of devices		2

DMI Memory Device		
	designation		DIMM0
	format			DIMM
	type			unknown
	total width		64 bits
	data width		64 bits
	size			2048 MBytes

DMI Memory Device		
	designation		DIMM1
	format			DIMM
	type			unknown
	total width		64 bits
	data width		64 bits
	size			2048 MBytes
```


```
Display Adapters
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Display adapter 0	
	Manuf. API index	0
	Display name		\\.\DISPLAY1
	Name			NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT
	Revision		A2
	Codename		G86
	Technology		80 nm
	Memory size		512 MB
	Memory type		DDR2
	Memory bus width	128 bits
	PCI device		bus 4 (0x4), device 0 (0x0), function 0 (0x0)
	Vendor ID		0x10DE (0x3842)
	Model ID		0x421 (0xC747)
	Performance Level	3D Applications
		Core clock	459.0 MHz
		Shader clock	918.0 MHz
		Memory clock	400.0 MHz
```
If there is more that you need because most is stated in these logs then ill add it


----------



## ddrx (Dec 9, 2009)

oh i forgot to add

```
2 on case fans around 2X2 in. one on the top of case the other on the back of case (optional 3rd placement fan area on removable side left side if front was looking towards you )
Glacial Tech Igloo 5057E processor fan
Raptor R500  500W power supply
```


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok, sorry for not replying, been a little busy.


Your CPU heatsink is worse than Intel's stock heatsink, so you'd need a new one. Your power supply appears to be a junk unit. And your motherboard, while technically overclockable, is far from ideal.


I'd pick up a Corsair VX series power supply and a decent heatsink (Arctic Freezer Pro 7 is good if you're on a budget), and live with the mobo. You do have high quality 1066MHz RAM, which will help.

My method for overclocking these chips is to drop the multi down to x9 and set the FSB to 250. Then increase FSB by 20 and reboot, then check temperatures in the BIOS monitoring section, repeating until boot fails or your idle temperature goes over 40C. When boot does fail set the VCore to 1.40V and continue the process going up by 10 until it fails again. Keep increasing VCore by .25V UP TO 1.50V. Past that you get into the danger zone. But keep going up until you reach your desired clock. You can go up to 1.55V on the VCore, but I _don't_ recommend it.

In the meantime keep your RAM speed at or under 1066MHz and the VDIMM at 1.8V. Also keep checking temperatures; if your idle temp goes over 40C you're probably too hot.

Once you reach your desired clock, boot into Windows and run Prime95 and monitor your temps using CoreTemp or RealTemp. If your load temperature goes over 70C then you've overclocked too high and you need to back off on the voltage and FSB. Same thing if Windows crashes. If Prime95 fails then you'll need to either increase voltage or back off on the FSB until it's stable. And make sure your RAM is at or under 1066MHz.

Once you finally get a clock that's stable for one hour in Prime95 without getting too hot or having a voltage (much) over 1.50V (and NEVER over 1.55V) then you need to let Prime95 run for at least eight hours to ensure stability.


----------



## ddrx (Dec 9, 2009)

what would you say to this http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4197086&CatId=493

would that be a good investment for the heating option


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not familiar with that one. Thermaltake is usually good, but overpriced... My Thermaltake V1 isn't worth $60 (what it costs on newegg) and knowing what I know now I wouldn't pay more than $35 for it unless they replaced the pushpin mounting system with a backplate+screws.

This is the best aircooling available:
http://www.svc.com/megahalems.html
+
2x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...185052&cm_re=120mm_fan-_-35-185-052-_-Product

Comes to $78. Make sure it will fit in your case if you decide you want it.



*BUT*, you don't need nearly that much cooling power for an E2200. This would do you just fine:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003

Plus some thermal paste:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835150080&Tpk=shin etsu


----------



## ddrx (Dec 9, 2009)

ah ok I'll probably be ordering the 2nd one and then later on go into liquid cooling which surprisingly isn't fairly that expensive in today's economy.
Now what would you recommend for a decent, but a bit on the cheaper side for the power supply?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, "cheap" and "power supply" should never go together since a cheap, shoddy PSU has the potential to fry your whole system... However, this is fairly inexpensive, $55 after rebate: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139003&Tpk=Corsair 450W

If you feel that's too expensive and want to shop around, our recommended brands are:
Corsair, SeaSonic, PC Power & Cooling, CWT, ThermalTake Toughpower, CoolerMaster Real Power Pro
Brands that I'd recommend as well, but you should check with us anyway before buying:
OCZ ModXstream/GameXstream, Antec Signature and TruePower New, CoolerMaster Silent Pro


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Either of these Seasonics are a good deal. Same PSU with different fan configuration.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16817151079,N82E16817151080


----------

